# PubMed- Placebos without Deception: A Randomized Controlled Trial in Irritable Bowel Syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Placebos without Deception: A Randomized Controlled Trial in Irritable Bowel Syndrome.*

PLoS One. 2010;5(12):e15591

Authors: Kaptchuk TJ, Friedlander E, Kelley JM, Sanchez MN, Kokkotou E, Singer JP, Kowalczykowski M, Miller FG, Kirsch I, Lembo AJ

Placebo treatment can significantly influence subjective symptoms. However, it is widely believed that response to placebo requires concealment or deception. We tested whether open-label placebo (non-deceptive and non-concealed administration) is superior to a no-treatment control with matched patient-provider interactions in the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS).

PMID: 21203519 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

